# More home made tools



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm finally finishing up some project that have sat around too long. I made a router plane. The tops and bottom surfaces are turned. The outer profile was done with drills, bandsaw and rotary carving tools. The blade is made from a 3/8" Allen wrench. 
the chisel is one I bought at the flea mkt. I cleaned it up and turned a rosewood handle for it.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice John. I've been wanting a router plane, making one might be my best bet.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll ask a silly question: how's that router plane used (purpose).
Thanks


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

John, is that a thumbscrew you used to hold the allen wrench cutter?. Didja work from a plan?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very very nicely done! Man, it's things like this one especially that make me wish we ALL lived in south LA! Lol... Swap meets???

Great job!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I needed a router plane every now and then and cut out the plans for this one from a magazine. Popular woodworking I think but i would have to look. It uses off the shelf parts, Allen wrench, 3/8" thumb screw, wing nut,washer and wood. 
It is used primarily to clean up the bottom or rabbits or Dado's, mostly dado's. You saw down both sides and then clean out most of the waste with a chisel. Then flatten the bottom with this. What I plan to use it for mostly is when i need a rush dado and just use the table saw without putting on the dado blades. I can flatten the bottom with this very quickly and be on my way. For more involved projects I'll pull out the dado blades or router and do it right.
If I build another one of these I would grind the top side of the thumb screw flat. This would make it easier to mark off the lines to file the hex shaped hole in the thumb screw. I had to sneak up on it because my marks weren't very clean.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice John. I could see that router plane coming in very handy.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice work.


----------

